# Öffenlicher Bereich > Expat Forum / Auswanderer >  Was in etwa kostet Land ?

## saiasia

In der Nähe von Chaiyaphum kann eine Thaifreundin Land kaufen auf dem Reis angebaut wird.
Es ist etwas außerhalb vom Dorf und soll ca. 5-6 ha groß sein.

Wieviel ist so ein Stück Land wert,was kostet es ? Oder sind die Preise dermaßen
unterschiedlich, daß keine vernünftige Aussage zu machen ist ?

----------


## TeigerWutz

> ........Oder sind die Preise dermaßen
> unterschiedlich, daß keine vernünftige Aussage zu machen ist ?


YO!

Da spielen sooo viele faktoren mit, ohne die man nix dazu schreiben kann!

----------


## schiene

die Preise schwanken wirklich sehr sehr stark!!!
Zwei unserer Grundstücke liegen sich genau gegenüber,nur durch eine kleine Strasse getrennt.Auch hier gab es große preisl.Unterschiede.
Ausschlaggebend ist auch immer die Lage des Verkäufers!!
Ist er in einer Notlage,warum möchte er verkaufen.Manche Thais haben auch extrem übertriebene Preisvorstellungen.
Weitere Faktoren sind die Lage,der Zustand des Grundstückes und ob eventuell da irgendwelche baulichen Projekte geplant sind.
Prakhon Chai breitet sich z.b.immer mehr aus und die Grundstücke am Stadtrand sind bedeutend teurer als etwas außerhalb.
Am besten erkundigt euch in der Nähe des Grundstückes was andere verlangen und versucht euch mit dem Verkäufer auf eine vernünftige Basis zu einigen.

----------


## saiasia

> Am besten erkundigt euch in der Nähe des Grundstückes was andere verlangen und versucht euch mit dem Verkäufer auf eine vernünftige Basis zu einigen.


Das werde ich ihr dann vorschlagen, hoffe Sie kann es dann zu einem
vernünftigen Preis kaufen.
Danke.

----------

